# UN6: Getting an orinoco card and pcmcia-cs playing nicely

## pjp

Navigation: [Uncategorized] [Table of Contents]

How do I get my orinoco card and pcmcia-cs to play nicely?Configure your kernel withOUT PCMCIA/Cardbus support and withOUT support for your network card then compile your kernel.

emerge pcmcia-cs

Double check the following files to make sure they are set for your network conditions: /etc/init.d/net

/etc/conf.d/pcmcia

Reboot and perform the following commands: insmod pcmcia_core

insmod i82365

insmod ds

cardmgr -fStep 4 should have brought your networking to life. To get networking on boot add the modules that you manually insmod'ed to the file /etc/modules.autoload

 Please note that this answer was basically plagerized from a post by marthisdil in this thread.

----------

